
Interview with JanSport Founder Skip Yowell - ronyeh
https://www.thebrownbuffalo.com/blogs/news/skip-yowell-jansport-co-founder
======
ronyeh
They pivoted from making outdoor gear to focusing on your high school and
college backpack:

"You know, you guys ought to start selling in college bookstores." And as we
started to do that, at the time I told Murray, "You know, I think potentially
this bookbag daypack business of ours could be much bigger than our outdoor
business." And obviously down the road that's what happened.

